
Show HN: Automated macOS dev setup - tylucaskelley
https://github.com/tylucaskelley/setup.sh
======
geerlingguy
I posted [mac-dev-playbook]([https://github.com/geerlingguy/mac-dev-
playbook](https://github.com/geerlingguy/mac-dev-playbook)) (an Ansible-based
solution) a few weeks back, and this shell-script approach is in some ways a
foil to a more heavyweight setup like the one I'm currently using.

Definitely not saying one way is better than the other, but as I've gone
deeper into _needing_ to use more than one Mac, it's been easier to manage
things with Ansible (which helps me maintain idempotence and uniformity
between machines more easily). But if I were managing one Mac, I would
probably lean further towards the simplicity of a script like this one.

~~~
tylucaskelley
yeah, as my project grows i've been thinking about re-writing in Python or
Ruby to make project structure and testing a lot more straightforward; as of
now this thing requires a lot of manual testing

------
tylucaskelley
Looking for feedback! It's something I've been working on for a long time and
would love to hear from people who use it and find any issues or want to see
changes / fixes

~~~
tylucaskelley
for those running macOS 10.12 that have read through my script and want to
try, paste this into the terminal:

curl
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tylucaskelley/setup.sh/mas...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tylucaskelley/setup.sh/master/bin/setup.bash)
-o setup.bash && caffeinate -i bash setup.bash

